# Timber Holes



## ReelDuel

Can anyone give me any advice what to exspect diving the holes?? Can I plan on shooting some good fish and grabbing some lobsters. I am new to all of this and it will be my first time going there.. Thnx ALL Fred


----------



## bombtosser

I don't know s**t about diving the timber holes, but we've always caught good fish, i got my feelins hurt there by a big grouper last week. if you go, get a camera, i'd like to see what it looks like down there.


----------



## lobsterman

Timberholes is an area not just holes left by what they speculate was the tree line from years gone by. There is small outcroppings, live bottom actual holes. large ledges and so on. It used to be loaded with lobster , both spineys and shovelnose and a haven for countless different species of fish. Great place to dive for sure.


----------



## Firefishvideo

http://www.vimeo.com/4484044

Here is some footage I shot on timberholes a couple of years ago, haven't been there lately, but with the exception of the "holes" its just like several other spots in the 120-130 ft range. You can find slipper lobster if your search for them, or you can find just about any other reef fish there too.

If you are intrested I have some newer footage from the Trysler grounds as well. http://www.vimeo.com/9813784

There is plenty more on my website... www.firefishvideo.com
Good Luck and have fun!:thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Firefishvideo said:


> http://www.vimeo.com/4484044
> 
> Here is some footage I shot on timberholes a couple of years ago, haven't been there lately, but with the exception of the "holes" its just like several other spots in the 120-130 ft range. You can find slipper lobster if your search for them, or you can find just about any other reef fish there too.


Nice video Scott. What type of fish is that at the end of the Timberholes video?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Fred! I'll be givin ya a call in a lil while, just walked in the door and my battery needs chargin. Don't know if you already got my message early this morn.


----------



## Clay-Doh

By the way Scott...nice video of the Trysler grounds!


----------



## lastcast

Scott awesome video's. It's really great for a wave rider to see whats on the bottom. Thanks for sharing.

Whackum, I think it's a Roundel Batfish.
http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/ThumbnailsSummary.php?ID=3096


----------



## ReelDuel

Thanks everyone!! Just got in from a dive here in Destin. 85 and 65 feet. Viz was 35+... Only thing bad about the Dive was the wife has a head cold and was just along for the ride. First Dive I have ever been on where she wasnt there!! with me... She just about had to make me go... I love that WOMAN!!


----------



## lobsterman

What size boat do you have?


----------



## ReelDuel

I have a 21' Kencraft Challenger.... But we will be diving w/ Emerald Coast Scuba


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

lastcast said:


> Whackum, I think it's a Roundel Batfish.
> http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/ThumbnailsSummary.php?ID=3096


Thanks lastcast. That sure is an odd looking fish!


----------

